# New Dachshund Puppy... Questions



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

A little bit of background info...

I've been around dogs all my life but as with many things the parents obviously did 99% of the puppy training. I like dogs, but I'm finding I'm not liking messing with a puppy...

Regardless, I inherited this puppy from someone that had it a couple weeks that won't be able to keep it. I'm not sure how old it is, I can find out, but I don't think it's more than a couple months old. I know it's had shots and the next round needs to be done the end of this month. Not newborn but definitely and fully a puppy...
Well, this person didn't train it worth a darn so it's basically like starting off with a clean slate. 

My long term goal is to get a fence built with a doggy door so it can let itself in and out all day... To be pretty self-reliant when I'm gone. 
My question is how do I make that happen and when?
I've had her two nights, she pees in the box every night. 
I can take her outside, all she does is go out there sniff around, eat bugs, or just sit down: no intention of peeing. I take her inside and she'll pee on the floor. I'm not going to stand out there for 30 minutes waiting on her to pee, either... Hence why I need to get a fence put up so I can just leave her out there if she doesn't go right away.
Here's the crazy thing with that- she doesn't sniff around before she pees in the house. I was in the kitchen, I looked away to get a cup out of the cabinet, and BAM there's pee on the floor. She never showed signs of needing to pee... And she pees while walking??? It's not a puddle of pee, it's a line of pee.
This morning I was brushing my teeth, she was just outside the door sitting watching me, I turn to spit in the sink and when I look back, pee on the floor. I saw it right after she was running away from it so I was still able to tell her no and take her outside but the fact remains... This dog doesn't give me warning. 

I'm extremely frustrated at this point. How am I supposed to potty train this dog when it won't even give me warning or indication of needing to go?
Is there something wrong with her (bladder infection or something) causing her to pee without notice and while walking??? Or is it normal? The ONE time she has peed outside (I've had her 3 days), she does squat and pee in a puddle but I don't know why she does the whole pee in a line (while moving) thing inside the house lately.

The second point to this... When should I incorporate the doggy door? AFTER she is fully house broken? Or when she messes, should I shove her through the doggy door to associate "mess=out the doggy door"??? 




My next issue is her crying bloody murder at night. The person I got her from didn't like this so she just let her sleep with her in bed and she's quiet. An enabler. 
Well, I don't want her sleeping with me in bed. She's so small I'm scared I'd roll over on her or kick her off the bed. Plus I'm scared I won't have the same luck as the previous owner and she'll pee in my bed- and that will not be a very good day for me or the dog.
I want this dog to be comfortable in a box no matter what I do though.

I've had two nights with her. Night 1 I only got 2 hours of sleep (no joke). I let her out three times that night and she never went to the bathroom yet that morning she still peed in her box (crate). I figure this is because I hear dogs don't pee where they sleep and well, this dog hasn't had the crate associated with sleeping yet... Bad training from the previous owner I guess. But she cried bloody murder all night. I couldn't find a spot in the house where I could put her to be quiet enough for me to sleep.
Last night, she was better. I slept most of the night. I put her in the garage though, and wrapped her crate in a blanket (dampen noise, keep it warm and dark). Quite a bit more quiet. I could still hear her in "wake the dead" mode... 
I didn't let her out last night, I guess part of me is wondering why I should bother... She'll pee in the box anyway, not pee when I take her out, why should I get up and take her out when it accomplishes nothing.

I've got to be able to sleep and this dog literally does not shut up all night long. I remember puppies when I was a kid, they'd cry for an hour or so but fall asleep... This dog isn't like that. Last night was better. It could be because of the complete lack of sleep I was able to tune it out, I'm not sure. I barely get enough sleep as it is and now this dog is really making my days suck.

It'd be one thing if she was crying to go out and go pee but like I said, I can take her out and she doesn't go... Extremely frustrating. She just cries ALL NIGHT LONG because she's not happy in the crate. I think she's worse than a human baby, at least a human baby gets tired of crying after awhile and goes to sleep...



So what can I do?
I can deal with the hyperness of a puppy, training her not to bite stuff, I can handle all that... This dog peeing without warning, not peeing when she goes out... And not letting me sleep at night.... Just not good.
I know I'll like having the dog when she's older, housebroken, and knows the order of things.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

A puppy WON'T be able to tell you she has to go. You need to take her our every half hour or after she eats, drinks, plays, or wakes up. As she gets older she'll show you she has to go. 

You can't leave a puppy outside in the yard to go or she'll never be trained. Not only is it unsafe to leave her unsupervised (for MULTIPLE reasons), but you need to be there to reward her with food and praise when she does go outside so that she learns that's where she needs to go.

I woul keep a leash on her outside so that she has to be bored and stay by you until she goes. Take her out through the dog door every time if that is your goal; shove her out gently, run outside, grab her leash, and take her to potty. If you're outside for 5 or 10 minutes and she doesn't go, bring her inside and crate her for 5 or 10 minutes then repeat.

Just remember, every accident she has inside is YOUR fault for not watching her, so don't be hard on her.

edited with more time for the screaming dog comment;

It's a puppy. She's in a brand new house with a guy that doesn't sound like he knows the first thing about owning dogs, without her brothers and sisters or mom. 

Where did you put her crate the first night? If you try putting it near your bed the chances of her seeing you and being quieter goes way up. 

If you can't deal with puppies whining you shouldn't have gotten one. They all do it and it can last a while. 

If you're going to be putting her in the trunk, just get rid of her. You don't have the patience or care to devote to a dog.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Depending how bad it is tonight *I might have to put her in my car's trunk* in the garage


I think you need to give her to the closest no-kill shelter.

And then you need to re-think owning a dog.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Based on that alone? Well offer other suggestions to me then... I just can't keep having this dog screaming all night. The car would be one more barrier that might make it quiet enough to where she won't keep me awake... There's no other barriers- the garage was the farthest away I could get her.


I will try the edited suggestion above I guess and put the crate in my room. Is on the floor OK or do I need to stick her up on the dresser, etc, so she can see that I'm there in bed?


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

First issue is both a supervision and a prediction issue. If you are having trouble catching her in the act, I'd suggest taking her out more often. If she's already soiling her crate I don't know that being in the crate will deter her from urinating at this point. 

Tether her to you with a leash when you are home. Be super vigilant--although she gives no signs, as soon as she squats interrupt her and take her outside. If she finishes outside, praise her lavishly and give her the best treat she can dream of. If you make a habit of this, she'll soon learn that going outside is a fantastic way to earn something delicious and your praise and the entire process will take much less time overall. That said, it still can take months to get 100% reliability with certain dogs. You just have to be persistent and patient. I understand that you haven't been able to catch her going outside yet, but it will happen eventually. When it does, tell her she is the best little puppy in the world and treat like there's no tomorrow. That'll increase the chances of her going outside again.

When she has an accident, what do you do? If you yell or punish her, that could explain why she pees while walking rather than in one spot. She's trying to move away from you. Never punish an accident--you'll get a dog who attempts to hide their urine or feces from you and you'll never get the opportunity to interrupt them and take them outside. My sister punished her Dachshund for years in the name of potty training and he is still not reliably house broken at 4? (I believe) years old now.

Once you begin to see this for what it really is--an infant needing to both learn the rules AND develop more bladder control (which doesn't come for a few months yet for some puppies)--it becomes much easier to understand. A lot of people seem to think that puppies should either instantly understand or understand after a few days, and this is not the case. Human children take months to potty train, why would dogs be any different? 

Issue #2 comes with every puppy and is absolutely 100% to be expected and normal. Puppies aren't programmed to be alone at such a young age, so they will cry in an attempt to bring you back. And if she's having accidents in the house during the day, you need to be waking up a few times a night every night to take her out. Yes, it means lost sleep, but that is the commitment you make when you get a puppy. 

You have a puppy that was allowed to sleep in bed with a person before you got her. This in itself makes crate training more difficult, because she has learned how comfortable and warm a bed is with a human companion. The best thing for this is simply to teach her that the crate is a good place to be. Feed her her meals in her crate, give her treats for entering her crate willingly, offer her yummy chews while in her crate. I second bringing her into the room with you so she can see you. When she cries, ignore it. Do not yell at her or give any other indication that you even hear her. Any response is a good response to her, because all she's trying to get is your attention. Do remember to take her out to potty at night, however. 

Puppies are extremely hard work and take more patience than most people have. Don't feel badly if you get frustrated, but if you do, don't take it out on the dog. One thing I was taught was that you can tell your dog what a terrible, horrible dog she is all you want--just use a happy, excited tone of voice. It's rare that I get to that point with my dog, but when I do, I scream and rant and carry on at her in the highest pitched, most hilarious voice I can muster. Because it is a playful tone to her, all she does is wag her tail and smile. Just don't do anything threatening like tower over her or get into her space. 

Good luck.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

So, let's assume she cries all night... Take her out every few hours?
This would be so much easier if she would actually just cry when she needed out but this is not the case. 


So you think I'm SOL on the whole crate training deal. Wonderful.
What now? I'm just limited to catching her in the act??????


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I wish I knew where you lived. I'd have animal control come rescue that poor dog.

I pity the poor baby having an owner who would put a dog in the trunk of a car rather than take responsibility and walk the dog as often as needed.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

TechieSooner said:


> So, let's assume she cries all night... Take her out every few hours?
> This would be so much easier if she would actually just cry when she needed out but this is not the case.
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it would be a lot easier if she'd just cry when she had to go out.. But that's not what she's doing and that's not likely to change until she is crate trained. Take her out every few hours, yes. 

No, I don't think you're "SOL", I'm just saying that she may be comfortable with soiling her crate. If it only happened once and you cleaned it, this may not be true.. However, it's happened twice, meaning that you haven't gotten her outside soon enough.. 

Potty training is exactly that--catching the dog in the act, interrupting, and showing them where they should go. That's pretty much what you're limited to from the beginning, as that really the most effective and only way I'd potty train any of my dogs. Aside from taking her out every half hour as a preventative measure, that is, but I would assume that's a given so you can catch her going in the yard and praise and treat. 

Continue the crate training, but give her high value treats and chews for going into and remaining in the crate. Practice several times during the day. Do not let her out of the crate until she has stopped crying. 

Training a puppy takes time and repetition. It's certainly not going to happen overnight. It takes months of sticking to it and repeating it to the point where they understand. Like I said before, your puppy may not even have full control of her bladder or bowels at this point, either, so she may need time to get that control as well.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

lisaj1354 said:


> I pity the poor baby having an owner who would put a dog in the trunk of a car rather than take responsibility and walk the dog as often as needed.


I pity people that can't read and comprehend what I wrote or was talking about...



Entwine said:


> Take her out every few hours, yes.


Annnddd if she never goes when I take her out but still goes in the crate??? I just don't see what that accomplishes because going in her crate means I can't catch it, and not going outside means there's nothing for me to praise...

I guess my main question is how to get her to stop going in her crate. You're saying that won't happen until she's house trained?



Entwine said:


> No, I don't think you're "SOL", I'm just saying that she may be comfortable with soiling her crate. If it only happened once and you cleaned it, this may not be true..


No, it happens every time I leave her in the crate. I use the deodorizer and spray and wipe it down every time but that obviously doesn't seem to help anything.

I don't know if it's because she can't hold it in or just doesn't know "I'm outside, this is my preferred place"... Going outdoors isn't what comes natural to dogs?



Entwine said:


> Continue the crate training, but give her high value treats and chews for going into and remaining in the crate. Practice several times during the day. Do not let her out of the crate until she has stopped crying.


Well I work during the day, while I thought of doing this, I figured it'd be best to socialize her rather than have her pinned up when I'm home, or should I change this?


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

TechieSooner said:


> I pity people that can't read and comprehend what I wrote or was talking about...
> 
> 
> Annnddd if she never goes when I take her out but still goes in the crate??? I just don't see what that accomplishes because going in her crate means I can't catch it, and not going outside means there's nothing for me to praise...
> ...


Well, if she doesn't ever go outside if you're taking her out every half hour, I'd say that's a pretty rare occurrence, hahah! How about walks? 

As for stopping her from going in the crate.. I don't have a solution. If she's already gotten it into her head that that is where she should go, I'd say forget the crate for now and invest in a play-pen or a small, puppy-proofed room with easy to clean floors. Do you keep towels or a bed in her crate? If you do, take those out, as those can absorb the urine and make it less of a mess for her. 



> No, it happens every time I leave her in the crate. I use the deodorizer and spray and wipe it down every time but that obviously doesn't seem to help anything.
> 
> I don't know if it's because she can't hold it in or just doesn't know "I'm outside, this is my preferred place"... Going outdoors isn't what comes natural to dogs?


How long as you leaving her in the crate for? If it's hours at a time, then it's expected she'll have an accident. If it's only a matter of minutes, then I'd say she's gotten the idea that that is where she's supposed to go. 

Going outside is not natural to dogs at all. It's not any more natural than going in a toilet is natural to humans. Dogs have no concept of inside vs outside in regards to their potty habits. They know they have to go and they'll follow that urge. Even when a dog is potty trained in one house they can still continue to urinate or defecate in other people's houses. Misty had to be successfully potty trained in two houses and two apartments before she grasped the concept that any kind of inside is not for bathroom use. 



> Well I work during the day, while I thought of doing this, I figured it'd be best to socialize her rather than have her pinned up when I'm home, or should I change this?


What are your hours? If you work all day long and cannot make at least one trip over lunch time to let her out, I'd suggest the play pen or a secure room idea again. It's not fair to expect such a young puppy to hold in for 6-8 hours a day, which is a conventional work shift. 

By the way, what's her name? 

ETA: Oh, and sorry for not addressing your concern about socialization. Obviously you don't want to pin her up all the time when you're home, but it can help to crate her for a few minutes when you are so she learns that it's okay to be in her crate when you're home. Otherwise she may learn that the only time she needs to be in her crate is when you're gone.. Which leads to the problem at night--you're home, but you want her in her crate.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Entwine said:


> Well, if she doesn't ever go outside if you're taking her out every half hour, I'd say that's a pretty rare occurrence, hahah! How about walks?


I might have time for walks when I don't have to constantly watch her like an eagle... It's a goal, but just lost an hour of daylight, having to clean up her messes (the one in the box and inevitably the one she'll do on the carpet)... Daylight goes away fast. And obviously I have my own chores to do as well.



Entwine said:


> As for stopping her from going in the crate.. I don't have a solution. If she's already gotten it into her head that that is where she should go, I'd say forget the crate for now and invest in a play-pen or a small, puppy-proofed room with easy to clean floors. Do you keep towels or a bed in her crate? If you do, take those out, as those can absorb the urine and make it less of a mess for her.


That's exactly what I was thinking myself, however I read online a few days ago that a room-sized place for her to stay means she can potty in one side and sleep in the other... And that a small crate should discourage that. I ASSUMED the fact she is still going in there was because she just hasn't associated as that being the place where she needs to stay.

Yes, I put a pillowcase or towel in it for her to cuddle up in but she eventually pees on it anyway so I change it out a couple times a day (after night time when she's peed and after I get home). I figured it'd be mean to not give her something soft in there, you saying just stick her in it without anything else?



Entwine said:


> How long as you leaving her in the crate for? If it's hours at a time, then it's expected she'll have an accident. If it's only a matter of minutes, then I'd say she's gotten the idea that that is where she's supposed to go.


Hours. When I go to work, and overnight. I left her in there only 4 hours or so on Sunday mid-day and she peed then, too.



Entwine said:


> What are your hours? If you work all day long and cannot make at least one trip over lunch time to let her out, I'd suggest the play pen or a secure room idea again. It's not fair to expect such a young puppy to hold in for 6-8 hours a day, which is a conventional work shift.
> 
> By the way, what's her name?


7-6 basically... And nope, no trips for lunch... And yeah, I can understand the peeing during the day. But when I've tried to let her out 3 times at night and she still pees, I kindof figured it really didn't matter.

Not sure on the name quite yet. 

I have an enclosed (tiled) porch... This is where the doggy door will be, too.
Long term, after she's potty trained and can use that doggy door to her will, I don't care if she's loose in the house.
But right now I was thinking about getting baby gates or something to span the opening and putting her in there. It'd definitely be easier to clean up messes in there.
But... Should I leave her in that room for night-time, too? Or put her in the cage and put it on my dresser or something so she knows I'm asleep in the same room?

And I haven't been taking her out every half our, probably more every hour or hour and a half.

If she's been content with chewing on a rawhide for an hour, I don't disturb her to take her out... If she gets bored with that and starts walking around, I will.

Or if she's moves from that to playing, I won't take her out until she gets up and starts walking around...

If she goes to sleep I won't make her go out until she wakes up and walks around...

I THINK I'm giving her plenty of chances??? Yet she just doesn't like to go outside very often.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> I pity people that can't read and comprehend what I wrote or was talking about...


And I pity people with no ability to understand that the dog is a *puppy *that needs to be trained. And that your inconvenience is part of owning a puppy. 

A number of people have posted good information, yet all I keep reading from you is how much of a hassle it all is. 

Poor you? No - poor puppy.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Please try to be patient. Your puppy is still a baby and really doesn't know any better. 

I have a mini Dachshund, too. The first night I brought him home he screamed his head off in his crate - until I put the crate on my nightstand so he could see me. 

Young puppies really shouldn't be crated for a hours on end, they simply cannot hold it. Full control of their bladder doesn't come until well after 6 months. As for peeing in the crate at night, does your puppy have access to water all the time? If so, try picking up the water dish a few hours before bed. Take all bedding out of the crate. Speaking of, how large is the crate compared to the pup? It should be big enough for her to stand up and turn around in and that's it.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this is a GREAT example of why crates don't always work. Since your puppy is already used to peeing in it, it's a better idea to use a puppy proofed room or x-pen. This is what I did for my dog when he was little. I babygated the kitchen, made sure there was NOTHING on the floor except for his crate (it doubles as a bed) and pee pads. I lined the pee pads on one corner and placed his crate and food/water in another corner. Sometimes he'd miss the pee pads so I'd expand the area lined with pads. It was pretty normal for me to have 5 pee pads lined around the kitchen at any one time.

You might want to bring her to the vet to get her checked for UTIs as well. That might help.

Also, I used to live in an apartment so my pup went from peeing on pee pads to peeing during walks. By the time he was 4 months old, he didn't need the pee pads anymore. I just brought him downstairs for walks 4 times a day to pee. Now I live in a landed property with a yard but he still doesn't seem to be able to grasp the idea that it's OK to pee in the yard. I can go out with him for 30 minutes telling him "go pee pee!!" over and over and he'd never do anything. All he'd do is sniff around, stare at me, etc. I actually need to bring him for a walk to get him to pee. 

Yeah, it's a pain in the ass, but if you can, try going for a short walk instead of hanging around the yard. Some dogs just need to walk to stimulate their bladders/bowels.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, I followed some suggestions and I must say this is going much better now.

I've been trying to follow the 30 minute suggestion and so far, knock on wood, I haven't had to clean up pee since yesterday morning! The box being the exception, obviously she can't hold it all day when I'm gone...

I also put her in her crate on my dresser to where she can see me at night. While she did cry and yelp once, I told her to hush and she was quiet and went to sleep. She woke up twice to go pee, so I took her out to do her business and... No pee in the box from last night!

So I think I've found a system that works for night time at least.

As far as keeping her during the day in the tile room, I got to thinking... The pee will soak into the grout and stink I think. I'm not sure that's a good idea after all?
Today she's in her crate again, I expect it to be filled with pee when I get home because she drank and ate alot this morning but never went 45 minutes after that to the bathroom when I had to leave.
My doorway to that room is also 6' wide. I wonder if WalMart sells baby gates that big that I can get today?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a wide space into my living room and was able to get an expandable gate to go across it. I would definitely be getting an exercise pen to put the puppy in during the day. You can start out putting newspaper down all over the floor at first if you are worried about the tile and gradually reducing the amount once the puppy decides where it prefers to pee. I would put the crate in the pen so the puppy has some place to sleep and put the food and water at the end the crate is on so it will be inclined to do it's business at the other end. I would certainly prefer that than have the puppy lying in pee all day.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have a wide space into my living room and was able to get an expandable gate to go across it. I would definitely be getting an exercise pen to put the puppy in during the day. You can start out putting newspaper down all over the floor at first if you are worried about the tile and gradually reducing the amount once the puppy decides where it prefers to pee. I would put the crate in the pen so the puppy has some place to sleep and put the food and water at the end the crate is on so it will be inclined to do it's business at the other end. I would certainly prefer that than have the puppy lying in pee all day.


My only reluctance with the food and water though is... Wouldn't she just drink and pee even more? She hasn't pooped inside yet but I think that might happen at some point too.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yikes.. you mean you haven't been giving her access to water all day?! You really should leave her water bowl down at all times and let her have however much she needs to drink. I would never ever withhold water unless the dog is vomiting.

Go out and get some pee pads. The bottom of the pads are lined with plastic so that the pee doesn't seep through. If you're on a budget, get a small pack of pads and then line the top with newspaper and switch the newspapers when they get dirty.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Yikes.. you mean you haven't been giving her access to water all day?! You really should leave her water bowl down at all times and let her have however much she needs to drink. I would never ever withhold water unless the dog is vomiting.
> 
> Go out and get some pee pads. The bottom of the pads are lined with plastic so that the pee doesn't seep through. If you're on a budget, get a small pack of pads and then line the top with newspaper and switch the newspapers when they get dirty.


She'd spill it in her crate when she's throwing her fit when I'm gone... So no she hasn't been able to have it all day. Now with this pin I could but I don't know about the peeing thing. And don't those pee pads teach the dogs it's OK to go inside???


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

TechieSooner said:


> She'd spill it in her crate when she's throwing her fit when I'm gone... So no she hasn't been able to have it all day. Now with this pin I could but I don't know about the peeing thing. And don't those pee pads teach the dogs it's OK to go inside???


If you don't encourage/praise/reward her for going on the pads it will not be teaching her it's okay, though the more she does go inside (just because you're gone and she can't hold it) the more it does strengthen her going inside because she's recieving pleasure (empty bladder) from going inside. That's why it's best to take her out as much as possible while you're home so that she knows she should go outside, even if she can't. Pee pads will just take the place of your carpet and help absorb messes that are inevitable with your schedule.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

There was a thread here somewhere where we were debating the whole "pee pads teaches dogs to go inside" thing. Most of us have never seen that happening with our own eyes, really. The only place I've ever seen that being said are from articles on the internet written by people who've gotten their info from god knows where. None of the dogs I've ever owned or the ones I know have EVER thought to themselves, "oh, I'm allowed to pee on the pee pad inside, therefore it's OK to pee in the house!". All my friends and neighbours who trained their dogs to pee on pee pads have no problem peeing on that only or on the balcony or on the grass or whatever. It's sometimes the only solution for people who live in highrise buildings (I used to live in one; almost everyone's dogs were pee pad trained at one point), and ALL of them are very well potty trained.

If you're going to continue using the crate, get a water bottle. The kind that people usually use for small animals like guinea pigs. They can be attached to the door and your dog can lick the water from the bottle when she feels thirsty. If not, get an x-pen or baby gate and make a puppy safe area for her so that she can pee on pee pads and have water too.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> There was a thread here somewhere where we were debating the whole "pee pads teaches dogs to go inside" thing. Most of us have never seen that happening with our own eyes, really. The only place I've ever seen that being said are from articles on the internet written by people who've gotten their info from god knows where. None of the dogs I've ever owned or the ones I know have EVER thought to themselves, "oh, I'm allowed to pee on the pee pad inside, therefore it's OK to pee in the house!". All my friends and neighbours who trained their dogs to pee on pee pads have no problem peeing on that only or on the balcony or on the grass or whatever. It's sometimes the only solution for people who live in highrise buildings (I used to live in one; almost everyone's dogs were pee pad trained at one point), and ALL of them are very well potty trained.
> 
> If you're going to continue using the crate, get a water bottle. The kind that people usually use for small animals like guinea pigs. They can be attached to the door and your dog can lick the water from the bottle when she feels thirsty. If not, get an x-pen or baby gate and make a puppy safe area for her so that she can pee on pee pads and have water too.


I'm not worried about teaching her "inside is OK" as much as "pee pad is OK"... Anywhere inside the house is not OK.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

TechieSooner said:


> As far as keeping her during the day in the tile room, I got to thinking... The pee will soak into the grout and stink I think. I'm not sure that's a good idea after all?


Here's what my dog's breeder does with her new puppies: She has a pee pad tray (like this one), and she also puts her entire x-pen (containing the pups, their bed, their water bowl and their pee pad tray) on a large piece of linoleum. You can go and buy a big square of linoleum at any home building supplies store. With the pee pad tray and the linoleum, you have a double layer of protection, and it's very unlikely any pee will touch your tiled floor. 

Also, none of her dogs have issues with learning to go outside... the pee pads are just for when they're young and need to pee often. None of her adult dogs still use pee pads or mess in the house.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Here's what my dog's breeder does with her new puppies: She has a pee pad tray (like this one), and she also puts her entire x-pen (containing the pups, their bed, their water bowl and their pee pad tray) on a large piece of linoleum. You can go and buy a big square of linoleum at any home building supplies store. With the pee pad tray and the linoleum, you have a double layer of protection, and it's very unlikely any pee will touch your tiled floor.
> 
> Also, none of her dogs have issues with learning to go outside... the pee pads are just for when they're young and need to pee often. None of her adult dogs still use pee pads or mess in the house.


Well, I'd rather just buy a gate and let her just use that entire room so I'm probably just going to do that and the pee pad route.
Also will maybe buy some grout sealer and seal the grout just in case, too.

Question... She might have to go two times during the day when I'm gone, especially if she drinks water, so will she pee on the same pad twice or do I need two out? Do they poop on them too? Poop is easy to cleanup at least


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Pee pads on a tray would offer a bit more protection than just putting them on the floor, then, although the pads do have a special backing that stops pee from soaking right through to the floor anyway (much like a diaper). A pup can use the same pad more than once, so it'd be fine to leave the same ones down for the whole workday. They will poop on them too, yes.


----------



## TechieSooner (Nov 8, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Pee pads on a tray would offer a bit more protection than just putting them on the floor, then, although the pads do have a special backing that stops pee from soaking right through to the floor anyway (much like a diaper). A pup can use the same pad more than once, so it'd be fine to leave the same ones down for the whole workday. They will poop on them too, yes.


What's the purpose of the tray then if they work on the floor?

I did find out how old she was and she's 3 months old.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sometimes they'll pee on them more than once, sometimes they won't. Sometimes they'll poop on them, sometimes they won't. 

It all depends on the dog. Some don't 'get it'.

The tray just helps keep the pad in place, not getting chewed up or crinkled up, and protects the floor a little more.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think the tray helps ensure the dog goes more towards the middle of the pad, not on the edges (in which case pee can run onto the floor). I'm sure pee could also get through to your floor if the pad got completely soaked. I don't have much experience with pee pads, though, sorry... I only used them for a couple days when I first got my pup and we had some bad weather.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can buy a can of Grout/tile sealer from home Depot/Lowes for about 12.00. One bottle will treat a bathroom. It will seal the grout so pee and anything that stains cannot penetrate the tile.
Then I'd put a toddler gate in the bathroom, and put the crate, and water in there and some pee pads away from the water and crate. Buy a couple of Kongs and stuff with peanut butter or her canned puppy food and freeze. Give her one before bed, and before you leave for work. It'll cut down on the crying and give her something to do. Leave a radio or tv on for her so she won't feel so lonely.
You can buy mattress covers/incontinence pads for people at walgreens/walmart in the incontinence aisle. They are larger than pee pads and cheaper. It's best if you go with your wife and when you get to the cashier, say "I'll be so glad when she stops bedwetting! I was hoping she grow out of it" while motioning towards your wife. Then RUN, because she's going to be PISSED! But it's worth the amusement you'll get out of it, plus the cashier won't think they are for you.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

You are expecting way too much from this infant dog.................perhaps another home for her might be the best thing. Dachsies are difficult to house break under the best of conditions - you are gone a long time, she can't help herself. If you took her for walks, she might pee while walking but it appears you just take her out in the yard and wait - why not contact a local Dachsie rescue and perhaps when you have more time, you can adopt an older dog who isn't so much trouble. 

d


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

Just to sort of echo what a lot of people here are saying, it takes a ton of commitment to properly train a puppy. Not that I have anything to compare it to, but house training our dachshund puppy has been challenging and required effort that you sound like you're not quite ready to make. I'm talking months where she was out on a leash for upwards of 15-20 times a day, with tons of rewards and treats, to teach her to only go outside; and at 9 months she's not perfect, but we are down to about 1-2 indoor eliminations a month (all my fault). Not to mention behavioral training--dogs do not learn to sit, stay, heel, walk on a loose lead and not jump on people by themselves. Perhaps you can invest in a pet sitter/dog walker to give her a potty break while you are at work? With effort and time, it gets easier.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I skimmed the thread because it seems every thing is being answered. However, a Dachshund is the LAST dog I would allow to have a doggy door if you're not supervising her. Unless you've got a fenced in yard and the fence was put in with cement a few feet into the ground. Even then I know a motivated Dachshund will find a way.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

bowie said:


> Please try to be patient. Your puppy is still a baby and really doesn't know any better.
> 
> I have a mini Dachshund, too. The first night I brought him home he screamed his head off in his crate - until I put the crate on my nightstand so he could see me.
> 
> Young puppies really shouldn't be crated for a hours on end, they simply cannot hold it. Full control of their bladder doesn't come until well after 6 months. As for peeing in the crate at night, does your puppy have access to water all the time? If so, try picking up the water dish a few hours before bed. Take all bedding out of the crate. Speaking of, how large is the crate compared to the pup? It should be big enough for her to stand up and turn around in and that's it.


OMG I know what you're saying lol my JRT bear screamed himselfhoarse for the first 2 wks before he finally realized that he wouldn't get his way with getting out lol I was lucky that I was just a kid living at home at the time lol & I had the chance to lose sleep. I hate to say it but losing sleep is what happens when you have a puppy. 

Also when you said thag she was sitting there looking at you that might have been her trying to tell you that she had to go, bad YOU (smacks OP w/ rolled newspaper). I would go to home depot or somewhere that sells those chain link fence kennels that are like 6ft by 10ft or something like that (now I'm assuming that you have a yard of some kind). Make it escape-proof & you could leave her there during the day (providing the weather is premitting) you might also want to put her crate in there so to give her the option if she wants to nap.

For housetraining, may I suggest pee pads perhaps? The ones with the 'smell'? Put one outside in the desired place you want her to go & take her to it, maybe that will help her go. Also what kind of feeding schedule do you have her on? You might want to try feeding her her last meal earlier bwfore bed & taking water away at least an hr before she tucks in for bed. 

Also how big is the crate? A crate should allow only enough oroom for the pup to stand, turn around & lay down in, if the crate is large you might either get a smaller one for now or put a pedition in your current one to make it smaller. 

I know your getting a lot of hostility here, but you are also not helping yourself by saying the things you are & acting the way you are. No one is going to agree with you or empethize with you on your attitude & treatment of this furkid, because we are all dog lovers here & it makes is crazy when someone gets a pup, then doesn't understand what it intails. I wish you grew up the way I did, I got my first pup when I was 7 (pound puppy) & my folks made me to everything, training included (with the help of classes of course) its a shame yours didn't do the same for you, you might have a true love of dogs if they had.

Like I say there's 2 types of people- those who like dogs & those who LOVE dogs.


----------

